# Concealed Profanity in Post Title



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 28, 2007)

EricNoah Posted a thread today in which concealed but obvious profanity is used in the title and body of the thread.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 28, 2007)

That's it. We're banning the SOB. How DARE he?????!!!???

No, forget it. I'm headed to his house to moon his cat.


----------



## Henry (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm in for Syrup in his Gas Tank!


----------



## diaglo (Mar 28, 2007)

linkage? 

i need to see this.


----------



## Wystan (Mar 28, 2007)

How could you miss it, It reeks of inapropriateness.... 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=192092


----------



## diaglo (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks.

i'd report it but i'm not sure the mods want me to.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 28, 2007)

It looks like most of the Mods have already posted in the thread.  If they close it down it might be a conflict of interest.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 28, 2007)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> It looks like most of the Mods have already posted in the thread.  If they close it down it might be a conflict of interest.




roflmao


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 28, 2007)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> It looks like most of the Mods have already posted in the thread.  If they close it down it might be a conflict of interest.




This response rocks.


----------



## Bront (Mar 30, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> That's it. We're banning the SOB. How DARE he?????!!!???
> 
> No, forget it. I'm headed to his house to moon his cat.



Next time, don't do it when he's got a camera


----------

